# First PFF Business Network Meeting at Sams Seafood



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thursday 2/21/2008

Time: 6:00 pm

Bring business cards/brochures

This is just a meeting to network & pass out material about our business's. Maybe gather some business experience from one another. marketing ideas etc.Talk about fishing as well.

Everyone is welcome especially business owners, entreprenuers, people who want to run there own business someday, large company's representatives, etc

If you want a meal/drinks etcit is up to you-you pay.

Thanks, Kelly1


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

see ya'll there.

Jim


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

hey, realtor it may just be me & you! i know thereare more business owners on here,boat captains!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I will definately be there.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Kelvin,

I've put it on my calendarand will tryto make it. Look forward to it. SHB


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump, Okay there is three, or 4 gonna be there.

Jim


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

hey, it's a start


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

I will be there is nothing happens.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll try to make it. Sounds like a good oportunity


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Count me and dkdiver in. We should be out of quarintine by then. Gotta love kids - the only thing they do share is germs. We've been locked inside for a week now. Three strong minded people in one household is a little much. I'm surprised we haven't killed each other by now. Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the response!


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

I will try to make it as well, look forward to it.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm out if Pauls going!!oke


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump.

Jim


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I will try to make it also!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Clay-doh,

You're welcomed to ride with us. We have a sitter for Cameron, so it'll be just me and dk going so if Linda wants to come along we'll pick both of you up. Give us a shout!


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I will be there with a stack of free Zaxby's coupons for anyone attending. SHB

edit: You get a coupon, not a whole stack of 'em.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it...gotta some runnin to do.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Me and the wife will be there to meet dalton and michelle ....too poor to own our own business  But ill bring some business cards for where i work.

Mike


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa POmp! you said too poor to own your own business....

Ownin your own business is what will MAKE you poor!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I am at the Fire Station tonight. I'll try to make the next one. Tim:mmmbeer


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL clay well if it takes money to make money then i guess im stuck workin for the Man....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice meeting all of you there that I havent met before! Thanx!


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

damn i should have checked this thread,can we do it again but on a tuesday soon,i do hurricane shutters part time,i work at bartending for the cash flow.


----------

